# is there a sm scout helmet?



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hi all just wondering if there is or ever has been a space marine scout helmet?

or has anyone done a successful conversion that looks good?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Scouts as far as I know have only ever been produced without headgear except the visors. As for modeling one, the Adpetus Arbitus helmet may be suitable.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

why not just use a SM helm. should fit size wise.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

A Space Wolf Scout piloting a ship in _Battle for the Fang_ had a helmet.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> A Space Wolf Scout piloting a ship in _Battle for the Fang_ had a helmet.


yeah that where i read about it, i ment i was wondering if there actually was a helmet out there or something sutable to use i dont mind the scouts just think the heads are a bit off.

ive actually just brought some CADIAN shook TROOP heads which i was thinging about converting to use


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I think that some of the pilot heads from the Valkyrie kit might look propperly


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

I converted 10 SM Scouts into kasrkin by adding the tank pilots head (it comes with all IG tanks) and they look great! So I'm guessing the other way around would fit too


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe Elysian Drop troop heads?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

pig iron make a ton of head, some of which will look good 

http://www.pig-iron-productions.com/head-sprues-c-4.html


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

One option that I stumbled upon (in my first scout models, which I purchased from a friend), was to use the Mk. 6 "Corvus" Pattern SM helmet. It looks pretty BA.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

5tonsledge said:


> why not just use a SM helm. should fit size wise.


It actually looks a touch large on top of light armour so can give them a bobble-head look.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There's someone on here used Kasrkin heads on SM scout bikers to make rough riders, and they looked excellent.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.pig-iron-productions.com/

try this site. good head packs and they look good on Imperial Guard and Scouts alike.

the image below is one of my "trials" with pig iron "mole heads"










lol, just noticed that Ad-Man beat me to this link... oh well, great minds and all that....


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Space Marine Scouts with Elysian Respirator Heads:







(Not my miniature or picture)

Space Marine Scouts (most of them from the Land Speeder Storm kit) with Cadian Respirator Heads that I built some time ago:









Hope that was helpfull in some way.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Vinci76 said:


> http://www.pig-iron-productions.com/
> 
> try this site. good head packs and they look good on Imperial Guard and Scouts alike.
> 
> ...


Do they ship to the US


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

they look cool thanks so far i got this done










i got some 
SHOCK TROOPS 14 x HEADS Cadian Bits Warhammer 40K
coming so wa thinking about a little conversion work and there be fine.

with the Cadian Respirator Heads did you buy them from FW or have you an outside source for them?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Seeing as I just needed a few helmets I bought them from bitsandkits.com, if I had would have any use for the other parts in that particular upgrade kit I would probably have bought the entire kit from FW instead.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah i might ahve to go with bits and kits then as i got about 50 scouts need heads for and another 50 to come, im doing a complete scout company


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

locustgate said:


> Do they ship to the US



i wouldnt see why not but your probably best to just send them an email.

i think its a family business as ive emailed them before and got a quick and friendly reply.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I used Cadian vox helmets for 20 of my scouts - but that's because I scored 20 of them in a bits bag deal (along with the 20 packs, flamers, grenade launchers and enough regular bits to make 20 complete cadians).


----------

